# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour Lễ 30-4-2012 rẻ nhất ! Nha Trang | Phan Thiết giảm đến 47%

## abc_travel

*ĐẶT TOUR gọi: 0909 49 46 46*

* TOUR PHAN THIẾT - MŨI NÉ 29/4/2012 (2 Ngày 1 Đêm)

    Khởi hành 29/4/2012

    GIÁ THỊ TRƯỜNG: 1.850.000Đ
    GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI: 995.000Đ
    Giảm đến 47%*


    NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHAN THIẾT (29/4/2012)


    05h30: Xe và HDV ABC Travelđón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết.
    07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Long Phụng Suối Tiên). Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàn
    tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về
    huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…
    11h30: Đoàn dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Đi Mũi Né Trên đường đi đoàn nghe giới thiệu về tháp Chàm Pôshanư – một công trình kiến trúc văn hóa độc đáo của người Chăm Pa; di tích Lầu Ông Hoàng – nơi ghi dấu mối tình lãng mạn giữa Hàn Mạc Tử và Mộng Cầm. Tham quan rừng dừa Hàm Tiến, bãi đá Ông địa.
    12h00:Tới Mũi Né, nhận phòng. Tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên biển: Đưa nước về nguồn, đá bóng tình nhân, kéo co tình yêu; đua ghe ngo trên cạn, bước chân thần tốc, đi tìm nàng tiên cá…
    18h00:Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.

    NGÀY 02: ĐỒI CÁT BAY – SUỐI HỒNG (30/4/2012)

    06h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan Đồi Cát – Suối Hồng, một tác phẩm tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên, nơi khơi nguồn sáng tạo cho những tác phẩm nghệ thuật nổi tiếng.
    11h00: Dùng cơm trưa, trả phòng.
    12h30: Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường về ghé tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản tại Phan Thiết.
    18h30: Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
    ABC Travelchia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

    GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 995.000đ


    Lưu ý:Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
    Mỗi gia đình kèm theo 01 bé miễn phí, từ bé thứ 02 tính ½ giá vé.

    GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:


    - Vận chuyển: Xe DL Aero Space 45C, đời mới, máy lạnh.
    - Lưu trú: Resort 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng)
    Năm Châu Resort (Xem hình ảnh Resort TẠI ĐÂY)

    - Ăn uống: + Bữa chính: 3 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn: 80.000đ/bữa
    + Bữa sáng: 2 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu…có café, giải khát.
    - Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
    - HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
    - Vé tham quan theo chương trình. Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế

    GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:

    - Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
    - Thuế VAT

    ================================================== ====


*ĐẶT TOUR VÀO ĐÂY Hoặc gọi: 0909 49 46 46

    TOUR NHA TRANG 30/4/2012 (3 Ngày 3 Đêm)

    Khởi hành 28/4/2012

    GIÁ THỊ TRƯỜNG: 3.250.000Đ
    GIÁ KHUYẾN MÃI: 2.150.000Đ
    Giảm đến 35%*

    LỊCH TRÌNH CHI TIẾT:
    ĐÊM 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – NHA TRANG

    Từ 20h00: Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

    NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO


    06h30: Đến Nha Trang, dùng điểm tâm sáng.
    08h00: Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Tới Bãi Tranh tắm biển, quý khách có thể tự do tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky, bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô…
    11h00: Đoàn qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng bữa trưa.
    12h00: Về lại đất liền.Nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.

    14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua KDL giải trí Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt, tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, xem phim 4D, chương trình nhạc nước, tắm biển, tắm hồ bơi lớn nhất Đong Nam Á… (Chi phí không bao gồm)
    20h00: Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn, Dùng bữa tối với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng (Thay cho bữa cơm tối). Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

    NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG – KDL SINH THÁI YANG BAY

    07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi Yang Bay.Trên đường đi đoàn nghe thuỵết minh về thành cổ Diên khánh.
    09h00: Đến KDL Yang Bay, chinh phục Yang Bay 1: hành quân trong rừng, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh. Thăm hang chiến khu H1,khe Sửng Sốt và hang 2. Tham quan thác Yang Khang, dừng chân tại Bến Lội tắm thác…đoàn có thể tự do tham quan khu nuôi cá sấu, khu nuôi gấu, xem đua heo. Dùng bữa trưa tại KDL









    14h30: Xe đưa đoàn đi Tháp Bà Ponagar– một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo của Vương quốc Champa cổ xưa. Tham quan Hòn Chồng,ngắm nhìn dãy núi Cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá…
    19h00: Dùng cơm tối, tham gia đêm Gala (chỉ dành cho đoàn trên 80 khách)hoành tráng và ấn tượng, cùng các trò chơi vui nhộn và hấp dẫn.


    NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH


    07h00: Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đi chợ Đầm mua sắm đặc sản. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
    11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Mai Linh (Cà Ná), nghỉ ngơi, ngắm biển Cà Ná. Trên đường về đoàn mua sắm quà cho bạn bè người thân tại Phan Rang (Tỏi, rượu nho); Phan Thiết (Mực một nắng, nước mắm, khô…
    18h30: Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

    GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 2.150.000đ


    Lưu ý:Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)


    GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:


    - Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.
    - Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 khách/phòng)
    - Ăn uống: + Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000đ/bữa/khách
    + Bữa sáng: 3 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu…có café, giải khát.
    - Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
    - HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
    - Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
    - Ghế, dù tại KDL.
    - Tặng đoàn:Khăn lạnh, nước suối (Aquafina) chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế

    GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:


    - Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
    - Thuế VAT
    - Tiền tip bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ, tài xế, hướng dẫn viên…


    ======================================



    - VOUCHER trị giá: 3.250.000đ/khách/chương trình Giảm giá 35% Chỉ còn 2.150.000đ



    - Áp dụng cho tour du lịch: Tp. HCM – Nha Trang: Biển Xanh Vẫy Gọi !



    Lưu ý: Khi đặt tour Quý khách vui lòng ghi chú ngày khởi hành.


    - Vận chuyển:số lương từ 10-15 hành khách đi xe 16 chỗ, 16-28 hành khách đi xe 29 chỗ, 29-34 hành khách đi xe 35 chỗ, 35 hành khách trở lên đi xe 45 chỗ Aero Space đời mới, máy lạnh, ghế bật, hệ thống âm thanh, tivi giải trí,…
    - Khách sạn: Khách sạn 2* tây Hồ Hotel : Điện thoại, Wifi, Tivi, máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, nước nóng lạnh)
    + 2 khách/phòng (Tiêu chuẩn trong tour)
    + 3 – 4 khách/phòng (khi khách có nhu cầu)
    + Trường hợp khách muốn ở phòng đơn (ở một mình): Phụ thu 800.000đ
    + Trường hợp khách đi một mình, không có nhu cầu ở phòng đơn thì sẽ được sắp xếp ở chung phòng với một người cùng phái.
    - Ăn uống : gồm 05 bữa chính và 03 bữa phụ.
    + Bữa chính: 5 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000/bữa
    + Bữa sáng: 3 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát
    - Vé tàu tham quan Vịnh, đảo.
    - Vé tham quan các điểm du lịch (có bao gồm) trong chương trình.
    - Bảo hiểm du lịch AAA (10.000.000 đ/người/vụ ).
    - Hướng dẫn viên: vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, chu đáo, phục vụ suốt tuyến.
    - Phục vụ: Khăn lạnh, nón du lịch ABC và nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày;
    * Không bao gồm:
    - Thuế VAT
    - Phí qua khu vui chơi giải trí Vinpearland;
    - Chi phí cá nhân: tắm nước ngọt,ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
    * Giá dành cho trẻ em:
    - Dưới 05 tuổi:miễn phí. (Ăn uống, ngồi xe, ngủ chung với người đi kèm ), Mỗi gia đình (Bố-Mẹ) chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em miễn phí, trẻ thứ hai mua 50% vé người lớn.
    - Trên 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi: mua 50% vé (có suất ăn, tham quan, ngủ chung với người đi kèm).
    - Trên 11 tuổi trở lên giá vé như người lớn.
    * Lưu ý:
    - Tối thiểu cho mỗi tour 40 khách. (Nếu số lượng không đủ 40 khách cho tour vào tuần đó thì Tour sẽ được book cho khách vào tuần tiếp theo ).
    - Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự để phù hợp với thực tế. Tuy nhiên, vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan trong chương trình
    - Khách hàng liên hệ đăng ký 10 ngày trước khi khởi hành (Trong trường hợp, khách hàng không đăng ký trước, nhà cung cấp sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm nếu có bất kỳ sai sót khi phục vụ).
    - Trong trường hợp khách đã mua Voucher, muốn chuyển sang đi vào đợt khác, thì đổi trước 3 ngày khởi hành tour.
    - Trong trường hợp khách huỷ vé:
    + 10 ngày trước khi tour khởi hành: được hoàn 100% phí đã đóng;
    + Từ 6 đến 9 ngày : hoàn 75% tiền;
    + Từ 3 đến 5 ngày : hoàn 50% tiền.
    + Trong 48h : hoàn 25% tiền.
    + Trong 24h : không hoàn lại.


    - Địa điểm tập trung:


    + ABC Travel 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
    + Thương xá Tax – Quận 1;
    + Cây Xăng COMECO 178 Điện Biên Phủ, Q. Bình Thạnh;
    + Ngã Tư Thủ Đức phía siêu thị Co.op Mart;


*ĐẶT TOUR VÀO ĐÂY Hoặc gọi: 0909 49 46 46 

*

----------

